# Philly cracking down on squatters.



## outskirts (Dec 12, 2017)

I just saw on the Philly evening news, wanted to give heads up to anyone squatting in Philly.

http://6abc.com/squatter-crackdown-after-action-news-investigation/2774292/

*Squatter crackdown after Action News Investigation*
http://6abc.com/video/

Action News Investigation: Squatter crackdown: Wendy Saltzman reports on Action News at 6 p.m., December 12, 2017 (WPVI)


By Wendy Saltzman
Tuesday, December 12, 2017 09:24PM
PHILADELPHIA (WPVI) --
Police are cracking down on squatters in Philadelphia. This after an Action News Investigation revealed how these illegal trespassers are stealing homes across the city.

Police said our investigation gave them the proof they needed to arrest two squatters. The warrants have been issued and now they are seeking the public's help to track down the accused criminals.

Tanisha Diaz is a squatter who spoke with Action News after we found her living illegally in a Northeast Philadelphia home.

"It's all over the place," said Diaz. "They doing it everywhere you go."

Diaz told us she drilled out the locks of a home she didn't own.

"Yes, we changed the locks," Diaz said.

The home owner, Matthew Waychoff said Diaz and the other squatters refused to leave his house, unless he paid them cash.

"I'm not going to negotiate with a terrorist," said Waychoff.

Waychoff, and other homeowners like the McGees, said they've been victimized by squatters.

"We feel like we are the criminals," said Don McGee.

But both said they've been told there was little police could do, until now after law enforcement saw our report.

"That opened our eyes and gave us the probable cause with the DA's office to go after her for the extortion and the other related offenses," said Philadelphia Police Lt. Denis Rosenbaum.

Police said after seeing our interview with Diaz, and the Facebook video we showed of her taking an expensive vacation to Miami, they had enough evidence to put Diaz behind bars.

"She just flat out didn't care, and was bold, just bold," said Rosenbaum. "I immediately contacted the District Attorney's office, and was able to work with them and Detective Sullivan to get the arrest warrant together."

Now Diaz, and her alleged cohort on crime, Kadijah Catley, are wanted for extortion, burglary, and criminal trespass.

"We obviously caught on to their game and now we are cracking down," said Rosenbaum.

Lt. Rosenbaum said police are now working on changing their policies so they can remove anyone illegally occupying a home.

They said they hope this case will serve as a warning to other would be squatters, and they're asking for your help finding Diaz.

"We are hoping someone from the public can point us in the right direction, or if she is watching she can turn herself in and face the crimes she has committed," he said.

Police said Diaz and Catley have gone underground.

If you have any information to help them catch her, you can call 911 or Northeast Detectives.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2017)

well, that was pretty stupid to demand cash in exchange for leaving. thanks for making it harder for the rest of us.


----------

